# UVA and UVB bulbs



## A.Yaj (Apr 16, 2012)

What do you think are the best UVA and UVB bulbs in your opinion? Because I hear the coil UVA bulbs are bad for the tortoises. I just need something that will work very well.


----------



## wellington (Apr 16, 2012)

I have a leopard. I use the zoo med power sun MVB. The very best is natural sun light. I live in Chicago, so that is not an option for me during winter. However if you can get yours out at least three to four days a week for as long as possible or at least an hour you really don't need artificial sun. Others should be on soon to voice there favorite bulbs.


----------



## JoesMum (Apr 16, 2012)

Your tort needs UVB to be healrhy rather than UVA.

Coil bulbs have a reputation for damaging eyes. So it's better not to use one of these.

I use a tube MVB light when the UK weather makes natural sunlight an impossibility. MVB is also very good, so either will do


----------



## A.Yaj (Apr 16, 2012)

wellington said:


> I have a leopard. I use the zoo med power sun MVB. The very best is natural sun light. I live in Chicago, so that is not an option for me during winter. However if you can get yours out at least three to four days a week for as long as possible or at least an hour you really don't need artificial sun. Others should be on soon to voice there favorite bulbs.



Oh thank you. But I just needed to know some because The weather where I live changes everyday and it's crazy! So I can't always count on taking him outside. 



JoesMum said:


> Your tort needs UVB to be healrhy rather than UVA.
> 
> Coil bulbs have a reputation for damaging eyes. So it's better not to use one of these.
> 
> I use a tube MVB light when the UK weather makes natural sunlight an impossibility. MVB is also very good, so either will do



Yes I know how that is with the weather. And the eye damage is what I'm afraid of so I will hopefully, soon, replace them


----------



## Jacob (Apr 16, 2012)

Zoomed or exo terra mvbs are great


----------



## A.Yaj (Apr 16, 2012)

Jacob said:


> Zoomed or exo terra mvbs are great


 Okay thank you for sharing


----------



## ascott (Apr 16, 2012)

> _*Reptile Vision and UVA Light*_
> Humans see three colors - red, green, and blue. Reptiles see these colors as well, but they can also see UVA wavelength light between 320 and 400 nm. This allows them to see colors and patterns in ways that humans can't.
> 
> Seeing UV light allows them to recognize other reptiles of their same species and detect movement. It also stimulates appetite by making food more appealing. The presence of UVA light promotes proper foraging, feeding, digestion, activity levels, social behavior, reproduction, and basking.
> ...



I just felt it is important for folks to know that both uva and uvb are equally important--each for their own important reasons and that one should not be disregarded....


----------



## A.Yaj (Apr 16, 2012)

ascott said:


> > _*Reptile Vision and UVA Light*_
> > Humans see three colors - red, green, and blue. Reptiles see these colors as well, but they can also see UVA wavelength light between 320 and 400 nm. This allows them to see colors and patterns in ways that humans can't.
> >
> > Seeing UV light allows them to recognize other reptiles of their same species and detect movement. It also stimulates appetite by making food more appealing. The presence of UVA light promotes proper foraging, feeding, digestion, activity levels, social behavior, reproduction, and basking.
> ...


 Thank you for posting this up! It will become very helpful and has become very informative!


----------



## tortoisefanatic (Apr 16, 2012)

A.Yaj said:


> ascott said:
> 
> 
> > > _*Reptile Vision and UVA Light*_
> ...



Is there any reason to use such a bulb in the summertime if your tort can get outside several times each week? Or do you simply just use a normal light bulb for those days when they stay indoors?


----------



## ascott (Apr 16, 2012)

> Is there any reason to use such a bulb in the summertime if your tort can get outside several times each week? Or do you simply just use a normal light bulb for those days when they stay indoors?



If your tort gets plenty of outside time then a heating element or light would be good for indoors if the temps warrant a boost in the heat....


----------



## Madkins007 (Apr 16, 2012)

UVA is beneficial- but any bulb that emits UVB ALSO emits UVA automatically, so the only reason to have both bulbs is because of the way the pet industry markets them.

There is some debate as to the benefits of 'long tube' fluorescent and MVB bulbs. Part of the issue is to make sure you get a GOOD long bulb (http://www.russiantortoise.org/uvb.htm ) One study with breeding chameleons found that they got the best overall breeding success with low-output long tubes- the MVBs were better in some ways, and high output long tubes were better in others, but for overall success, the low-output long tubes won.

I can see the logic here. Captive reptiles do not get the chances to hide that wild animals do- they cannot 'photoregulate' as much, thus the lower output. Also, in the real world, light=UVB, so any light that hits the skin offers UVB (and IR heating). A long tube and decent heat options simulates this better than a spotlight or offering separate light, and UV options. (Source: http://www.megaray.co.uk/downloads/artificial-ultraviolet-exposure-chameleon.pdf )

It would be nice to see a real long-term study done on tortoises, but until we have it, I like this study.


----------



## A.Yaj (Apr 17, 2012)

Madkins007 said:


> UVA is beneficial- but any bulb that emits UVB ALSO emits UVA automatically, so the only reason to have both bulbs is because of the way the pet industry markets them.
> 
> There is some debate as to the benefits of 'long tube' fluorescent and MVB bulbs. Part of the issue is to make sure you get a GOOD long bulb (http://www.russiantortoise.org/uvb.htm ) One study with breeding chameleons found that they got the best overall breeding success with low-output long tubes- the MVBs were better in some ways, and high output long tubes were better in others, but for overall success, the low-output long tubes won.
> 
> ...



This is very interesting indeed. Thank you for sharing this information.


----------



## mtlove1492 (Apr 17, 2012)

I use the zoo med power sun


----------



## A.Yaj (Apr 17, 2012)

mtlove1492 said:


> I use the zoo med power sun



Ok thanks!


----------

